# cockatiel advice



## jochelle (Dec 6, 2010)

hi every1

we recently bought a 8 week old cockatiel off a breeder which unfortunately only lasted 3 weeks before she died, she was flying round the room and landing on us and seemed really friendly, she started sleeping more than usual and finally fell off her perch and died. 
we decided to get another one and as the breeder wasnt selling anymore we went to a pet shop to buy one at 12 weeks old, after explaing what happened to the owner he asked if she was in a draught, which was possible so we moved the cage and removed all air freshners which were in the room. this bird was quite snappy when we fed her and so was giving her more time to get used to us. 
this last week she has been pacing a lot in the evening, was quite vocal, and had started letting my husband stroke her over the weekend. we went out sunday dinner time leaving her asleep on the bottom of her cage when we returned 5 hrs later she had not moved, we changed her water and she opened her eyes, struggled to stand up then flopped down again. by half past 7 she had also died. we really enjoyed having them but i am reluctant to buy another one incase the same happens again and we have to explain to my 3 year old again he no longer has a bird.
does anyone have any ideas at all why this could be happening, we have either made small changes or kept things the same, and have no idea what we could be doing wrong.

thank you for taking time to read this and im sorry its long


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Two young birds like dieing like that would make me think it was poisoning. Either cabon monoxide or fumes from a non stick pan would be prime suspects


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Two young birds like dieing like that would make me think it was poisoning. Either cabon monoxide or fumes from a non stick pan would be prime suspects


Very possible...
Or contamination in the food or water...are the perches natural branches? Should you decide to get another... scour everything with boiling water...perches,feed pots,the lot.Don't use spray cans of any description...polishes, air sprays etc.Use a fresh supply of seed,grit etc.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

both of the above,except i'd say use only natural branches for perches,preferably willow......but scrub it first...and be wary of any toys you put into the cage,and i'd investigate what coating the cage wires have on them as well


----------

